# Estimating



## mauiman525 (Aug 3, 2006)

Hello All

Looking to make the jump to larger sized commercial landscaping. Does anyone have any advice on estimating costs to plant say 1-2 gallon plants. (I have 2000 to plant) Just looking for a time per plant number. As well, anyone have a good formula for large scale irrigation labor quotes? ( For example I have heard double the parts is close)

Much Appreciated.

Darryl


----------



## bmartin (Dec 30, 2005)

I've got an excel spreadsheet you can look at if your interested.


----------



## Always Greener (Dec 22, 2005)

E-mail me and I will send it to you...


----------

